# Wii #XXXX - Bleach: Versus Crusade (Japan)



## tempBOT (Dec 18, 2008)

^^wiirelease-1740^^Contributed by Chanser​


----------



## Gaisuto (Dec 18, 2008)

About freaking time, I've been waiting all day for this!
But it doesn't matter, some folks at GameFAQs who got the legit copy are saying it doesn't work with the Backup Loader...God dammit.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 18, 2008)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> About freaking time, I've been waiting all day for this!
> But it doesn't matter, some folks at GameFAQs who got the legit copy are saying it doesn't work with the Backup Loader...God dammit.


They better be lieing...please tell me they are lieing...


----------



## Gaisuto (Dec 18, 2008)

http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/genmessage....;topic=47168647
There's at least two people confirming it... I hope someone can find a work around or I'm going to be sad. I was looking forward to this more than Tatsunoko.


----------



## Noitora (Dec 18, 2008)

I thought that my eyes were playing tricks on me but it really is out, I hope it's playable with my WiiKey.
Oh, I'm in the artbox.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 18, 2008)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/genmessage....;topic=47168647
> There's at least two people confirming it... I hope someone can find a work around or I'm going to be sad. I was looking forward to this more than Tatsunoko.


Well, I only saw one person say it doesn't work..but then again, we don't know which version of the loader he's using. He may be a n00b who's still using Beta. D: At least, I hope that's the case..


----------



## Gaisuto (Dec 18, 2008)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> Gaisuto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I asked him further down (I'm CI254 there.) and he did try it with Gamma, no go.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 18, 2008)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> Raiyu245 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damnit, I've been waiting on this game far too long for it not to work


----------



## Gaisuto (Dec 18, 2008)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> Gaisuto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the good news is that I found a post at GameFAQs, it's the 002 error which apparently has the fix thread here so yay!
Bad news is...I still can't find it. This isn't right I never have trouble finding anything ever.


----------



## X D D X (Dec 18, 2008)

The size is only 28x50? Aren't normal releases like 93x50?


----------



## Gaisuto (Dec 18, 2008)

X D D X said:
			
		

> The size is only 28x50? Aren't normal releases like 93x50?


I guess it's scrubbed.


----------



## JPH (Dec 18, 2008)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> X D D X said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All of TMD's releases are scrubbed; they're nuked because of being scrubbed (is why they're posted with XXXX).


----------



## Banger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes it is pre-scrubbed that is why it got release number: XXXX, scrubbed releases and altered releases that are not a full DVD5/DVD9 dump do not get a "scene" number.


Also Since TMD always gets nuked for never following scene rules have they been scene banned?


----------



## Gaisuto (Dec 18, 2008)

Doing the Error 002 fix in that one thread fixes this, I'm playing it as we speak.


----------



## Endogene (Dec 18, 2008)

Any word on how the game is in general? I usually dont really care for this kind of fighting games but since its from treasure, the guys who made those two great Bleach DS fighting games i am really curious.


----------



## Gaisuto (Dec 18, 2008)

Alright. It's simple yet not simple. I'll explain the controls on a GCN controller.

The analog stick moves you around.
A Button does the Shunpo, your quick moving around method. You can spam this but only for so much before it needs to recharge.
X and Y are your Special Move buttons.
R is Guard. You can hold this to do stronger Special attacks.
B is Assist if you have a partner.
L is tag out if you have a partner.
The C stick are your basic melee attacks. When you initiate one hit you get a little cutscene thing going, from there you press the C stick in the various directions to do different combinations. The highest I've gotten was an eight hit as Ichigo in Bankai.

I've got to say, the Wifi is FLAWLESS. Atleast with my friend in California. I'm in Florida, and the lag wasen't even noticable, no hiccups what's so ever. The load times are insanely fast, too. The story mode I can tell will be a breeze.

It's fast paced, it's frantic, it's crazy, it's simple, and it's fun as hell.


----------



## Anakir (Dec 18, 2008)

I got so many Wii games to catch up on. My break's only so short.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 19, 2008)

dammit, i want a wii >
i wanna play byakuya! though im not good playing with people without zanpaktous/swords, i always almost died in BTH4/5 because his petals are short ranged 0_o
Noitora's on the cover lol wonder if they'll finally let him release, his arms are good


----------



## killme460 (Dec 19, 2008)

i tried playing chapter 3 in story mode for this, and its stuck when i'm about to fight shinji.  It has a NOW LOADING symbol on it for ever!  Wii starts making weird noises, then the reinsert thing happens... I do it again... Doesnt work.. Plus playing against in story mode was a bitch cuz i had to get up from my sofa to reinsert in chapter 2 for the tutorial hence leading to the sound being turned off.  I want a save for this though.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (pisses me off)

*Posts merged*

remember that Z + Waggle = Bankai


----------



## Gaisuto (Dec 19, 2008)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> dammit, i want a wii >
> i wanna play byakuya! though im not good playing with people without zanpaktous/swords, i always almost died in BTH4/5 because his petals are short ranged 0_o
> Noitora's on the cover lol wonder if they'll finally let him release, his arms are good


Every single Espada up to #4 can release in this game, that includes Noitora. Except Yammy. But Yammy sucks. #9 through #5 can all release. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And Byakuya's Bankai is still mostly short range, but he's got fast as hell ranged attacks too to balance things out. And his main attack while in Bankai requires the distance.


----------



## Noitora (Dec 19, 2008)

I just finished downloading the game, it's gonna be so awesome playing with friends


----------



## Gaisuto (Dec 19, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> I just finished downloading the game, it's gonna be so awesome playing with friends


Get online so we can play against each other. I'll probably be more nice to let you learn the controls compared to the AI anyway.


----------



## reilina (Dec 19, 2008)

so this one is a no go even if i have an orginal disc and using geckoOS


----------



## Gaisuto (Dec 19, 2008)

reilina said:
			
		

> so this one is a no go even if i have an orginal disc and using geckoOS


If you use the Error 002 fix posted here on an ISO then it'll work. Retail discs are SOL ironically enough.

Also, a tip for people playing to unlock Amagai:
You unlock everyone except him from the story mode. By the time you're done with the story mode and all it's alternate paths, you should have well above 25,000 points to spend in Urahara's Gumball Item drop thing. You unlock Amagai by finding one of his toy figurines. You can't move on to another set until you've collected all the commons from one set.

Amagai is a common in set 3. He's also a rare in set 1. If you don't give a crap about collecting, just waste the money on set one. After buying all the commons of set 1, pump in 900 coins at a time to start getting the ? ones. Amagai was the first rare of that set I got, first shot.


----------



## florian (Dec 19, 2008)

Why bleach make a error 002 ? how fix this please ?

Thx in adnace


----------



## Jibib (Dec 19, 2008)

Is there gonna be a english version of this? Or an English Translation Patch. Or a guide which will tell me what to do?


----------



## sl33p (Dec 19, 2008)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> Doing the Error 002 fix in that one thread fixes this, I'm playing it as we speak.



QFT.

I've linked the thread that he referenced as well.  Florian, this is where you should look.

I used WiiScrubber Final to extract and then import th files into the disk myself.  Worked just as well.


My code for this game is 3695-3980-0356.  Please PM me with your code if you add me so I can add you as well.  I've tried using the matchmaking online and it's just too laggy being that 95% of people withthis game are in Japan.


----------



## florian (Dec 19, 2008)

ok thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 work fine with geckos 1.7  and patched error 002


----------



## serpenter (Dec 19, 2008)

any one know how to open chapter 4.
been trying for about an hour lol.


----------



## killme460 (Dec 20, 2008)

can someone give me the *save game* using the *save game extractor* (by Wani), if you havent gone online yet.  I really dont care how far you gotten if at least got past 3rd chapter


----------



## sukwendo (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey everyone!

After countless hours of trial and error, I managed to get the legitimate version of Bleach: Versus Crusade working on my North American Wii! No physical alterations (ie: modchips) whatsoever, just gool ol' Homebrew.

For those of you who are interested, here's what I did:

1. Installed Homebrew Channel (HBC) via Twilight Hack
3. Downloaded Any RegionChanger and used it to downgrade my firmware from 3.3U to 3.2U (not certain if this was needed, but I'll include it anyways)
2. Installed IOSs 38,53,55 (not certain if this is needed, but I did it anyways) via WAD installer through the Twilight Hack
3. Installed the latest cIOS installer through HBC
4. Downloaded WiiGator's Backup Launcher 0.3 Gamma and replaced the bundled .dol file with the Gamma002fix_r2 file. Just rename "backuplauncher.dol" to "boot.dol" and overwrite the pre-existing "boot.dol" in your backup launcher app folder.
5. Load Backup Launcher 0.3 Gamma through HBC
6. Don't change any settings, just select "Launch Game"!

Hahaha! I'm so excited right now! I thought this was hopeless! ^_________________^

If you have any questions, just ask. I'll help out as best I can! (Though admittedly, I'm still pretty new at Wii Homebrew myself. ^^
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck to all!


----------



## WiiPower (Dec 20, 2008)

sukwendo said:
			
		

> Hey everyone!
> 
> After countless hours of trial and error, I managed to get the legitimate version of Bleach: Versus Crusade working on my North American Wii! No physical alterations (ie: modchips) whatsoever, just gool ol' Homebrew.
> 
> ...



I think it would be easier to run the latest version of SoftChip, select IOS36 and maybe 002 fix and start the game. No need for a downgrade or cIOS if you use an original. Maybe you need to force the language, just try it. (this is same way modchip users could do it)


----------



## sukwendo (Dec 20, 2008)

That's a good suggestion - I might give that a try tomorrow.  Right now, I'm just revelling in being able to run the game.


----------



## Gamer (Dec 20, 2008)

If this game doesn't need to force to Japanese Lang, then *in theory* this game could run using the Disc Channel installing the required IOS and, with Regionfrii/WBB ??

I'm talking, of course, for users with modchips and NTSC-U.

Or the only way would be using the methods described and using Softchip/Gamma FIX?


----------



## ether2802 (Dec 20, 2008)

no ^^^^, the fix is on the loaders (SoftChip and Gamma) not in the cIOS


----------



## killme460 (Dec 20, 2008)

killme460 said:
			
		

> can someone give me the *save game* using the *save game extractor* (by Wani), if you havent gone online yet.  I really dont care how far you gotten if at least got past 3rd chapter
> 
> never mind that, can someone at least give me the save game in a .bin without copy flags
> 
> ...



Im using a back up copy


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 21, 2008)

would i use the gamma method for wiigators gamma launcher thing? i mean the fix...


----------



## Gaisuto (Dec 21, 2008)

andy249901 said:
			
		

> would i use the gamma method for wiigators gamma launcher thing? i mean the fix...


Yes, if you're loading this through the Gamma Launcher you need to do the Error 002 Fix.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 21, 2008)

ok thanks


----------



## MG4M3R (Dec 21, 2008)

Wii 3.2U with Wiikey 1.9x, after IOS 55 instalation works fine here.


----------



## ether2802 (Dec 21, 2008)

geeeezzz the online battle is ........, well I'm just gonna say they didn't have merci of me


----------



## Gamer (Dec 21, 2008)

MG4M3R said:
			
		

> Wii 3.2U with Wiikey 1.9x, after IOS 55 instalation works fine here.



Thanks for reporting!

I assume you run it with the disk channel.

Did you patch the ISO or did something special? or just installed the IOS 55 and ran a clean copy?

Thx again.


----------



## nextnomura (Dec 21, 2008)

do you mean the ios55-64-v4633? it's 1.8mb right?
i dont know if there any other ios55 file...

i already played the game, it works fine with wiikey 1.9x with ios55 installed, i'm using brickblocked iso.


----------



## killme460 (Dec 25, 2008)

when im about to fight in the 3rd chapter it gets stuck on the "NOW LOADING" screen then the black screen shows up.  I reinserted my disk and nothing happens.  Can someone please help me with this?


----------



## bathingapebape (Jan 12, 2009)

sukwendo said:
			
		

> Hey everyone!
> 
> After countless hours of trial and error, I managed to get the legitimate version of Bleach: Versus Crusade working on my North American Wii! No physical alterations (ie: modchips) whatsoever, just gool ol' Homebrew.
> 
> ...



Thanks.  I'm pretty much a noob when it comes to HBC stuff, but i did step 4 here and finally got Bleach AND Call of Duty WAW to work.


----------



## Grimmjow7234 (Jan 21, 2009)

sorry im a noob how do i download the game?


----------



## omatic (Jan 21, 2009)

Grimmjow7234 said:
			
		

> sorry im a noob how do i download the game?



Officially, you can't. You have to buy the game. We can't tell you anything other than that on this site.


----------



## Grimmjow7234 (Jan 21, 2009)

well y are u talking about how to get the backup to work


----------



## Grimmjow7234 (Jan 21, 2009)

can u pm me the link to were u downloaded it plz


----------

